# Devils lake 7/22



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Dad and brother made it out finally with me yesterday and totalled 44 eyes. Had better days but this one was still good. Leeches worked best with the sunshine, and with lowlight crawlers worked the best. Like a total flip flop. Finicky bastards though, so watch out for that light bite. Also, it seemed like the less action of your bait the better just like on tuesday. good luck


----------

